# Mandrill Removing Free Tier - MailChimp



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 24, 2016)

Got the email a few hours ago.  Mandrill will be requiring all clients, current and new, to have a paid monthly MailChimp account.  Mandrill was previously commonly used by some providers here due to their free tier and cheap pricing from then on out.  Since then, it seems Mandrill will be removing the free tier and moving everyone to paid plans which at minimum will generate 10 dollars per month per client.   Here's a post from the Mandrill Blog below:



> Source: http://blog.mandrill.com/important-changes-to-mandrill.html
> 
> 
> Today, we’re emailing our customers to announce some significant changes to Mandrill.
> ...



At MailChimp, they also posted the following blog post:



> Source: http://blog.mailchimp.com/important-changes-to-mandrill/
> 
> 
> Today, my team is sending an email to all Mandrill users about some changes our business is making in the coming weeks. I’ll explain the changes in detail below, but here’s a summary: Mandrill is becoming a transactional email add-on to paid MailChimp accounts instead of a completely separate product.
> ...



What's your take on this?


----------



## drmike (Feb 24, 2016)

More of this free-dies-ugly is going to happen.


Plenty of users won't get the memo and have breakage after 4/27.


Where will people go?  They are hoping MailChimp, but I don't see that happening.  A move is a move and people look elsewhere.


----------



## toshost (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya we also get this mail .


----------



## HBAndrei (Feb 24, 2016)

I got the mail, thankfully we migrated most of our stuff off Mandrill onto SendGrid, after one of their recent outages on Jan 29th.



Left some of the lesser important things still on Mandrill, as we've still got some credit balance there, but I guess will have to ship everything out before April.


Wrong move on their side, if you ask me.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 24, 2016)

Glad that I opted MailGun for a recent application. Migrations are always a pain and their new plans seems not affordable for those sending just few mails a month.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 24, 2016)

> These terms reinforce that Mandrill should be used for transactional email, and bulk email/email marketing campaigns should be sent through MailChimp.





> Mandrill credits will be sold in blocks of 25,000 emails. Blocks will start at $20 per month.





> used by some providers here due to their free tier



If $20 monthly is going to break the bank of any business then I question whether it is worth their time for them to engage in an activity where they need to send transactional emails. 



> This will help us alleviate the enormous amount of time and effort we spend blocking abusive senders from setting up free Mandrill accounts and sending spam



Reason #2 why I don't see any problem with this announcement.  CVPS and other f***tards who used Mandrill for non-transactional advertising emails with non-working unsubscribe links will have to pay to send their SPAM which should lead to a reduction in SPAM.


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 25, 2016)

We use SendGrid for SD but I use Mandrill for all of my other projects that don't generate money. Looks like I'm switching to SendGrid which I prefer and is free with some limits.


----------



## Licensecart (Feb 25, 2016)

HOSTBD24 said:


> Ah, need to migrate to others where i liked Mandrill too much



A few people are going to mailgun.com


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Mar 4, 2016)

It's an interesting one. On the other hand when you use transactional email (Mandrill) and newsletters (Mailchimp) with them already, it's not as bad, especially that their deliverability and tracking is quite good.


its a schame they do it though, I used their free tier to test them out and really got addicted afterwards. I don't know if I would sign up initially if I had to pay to send emails... Just some food for thought.


----------

